# ORV Road Use In ALL Michigan Counties?



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/12/should_off-road_vehicles_be_al.html

LANSING  State House lawmakers are considering a bill that would expand the authority of counties to allow off-road vehicles to operate along road shoulders to the entire state. 

House Bill 4925, sponsored by Rep. Jon Bumstead, R-Newaygo, is the latest in a series of bills that have gradually allowed more counties to open up ORV use along roadways under local jurisdictions, and would expand the possibility to all counties in the state. 

Bumstead said the bill would give counties more local control over their roadways, and could potentially boost tourism in areas with established trail systems by allowing ORV riders to travel between them along county or township roads. 

Economically, its good for business in some of the smaller communities, Bumstead said. We all ran on local control, and this is local control at its finest.

Its worked well for the northern two-thirds of the state, so lets let the southern counties of the state decide for themselves what areas work for them.

In 2008, the state opened the possibility of ORV use on local roads to counties north of a general line from Arenac County to Mason County, but similar legislation in recent years added several eligible counties, including some in the Thumb region.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has not taken a position on HB 4925, and referred comment on the proposal to the Michigan Department of Transportation.

Kelly Bartlett, MDOTs director of government affairs, said the transportation department is currently neutral on the bill, which would again amend the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act to make all counties eligible to allow ORVs along road shoulders. He questioned whether there was a more appropriate area of Michigan law to address the issue.

This has kind of crossed now a different realm where its on the use of them on roadways. Were kind of stretching the boundaries of (the environmental protection) act now, Bartlett said.

He said adding ORV use in southern counties could increase the risk of collisions or other issues with automobiles while providing less benefit because of the lack of ORV trails.

I think there is a distinction because now were getting into more populated areas, and that just heightens the potential conflicts, Bartlett said. The implications of an ORV on the roads in Kent County is different than an ORV in Cheboygan County.

Bartlett said MDOT also has concerns about possible erosion or damage caused by the machines, as well as the cost to enforce the laws and repair any damage. 

We need to introduce to the discussion what would happen if there was damage, he said. We anticipate that when (lawmakers) return in January  we can have a lot of these discussions.

Steve Kubisiak, the DNRs recreation trails and program coordinator, said the legislation would likely be most beneficial to more rural areas immediately south of the current boundary for roadside ORV use. 

In the northern regions, my perception is many of the counties are more receptive to passing ordinances to allow ORVs because I believe they look at it as something that would benefit tourism and provide additional access to designated riding trails. There is zero state land holdings with designated trails in southern Michigan, he said, adding that most counties with the authority to allow ORVs along the road have done so.

Bumstead said he expects the bill to get a hearing in the House Natural Resources Tourism and Outdoor Recreation Committee soon, and hes optimistic his bill will become law. 

I dont think we will have trouble getting it passed, he said. Its going to go through committee right after we get back from Christmas break.

The Cycle Conservation Club of Michigan, which represents a large number of ORV riders, is currently reviewing the bill and has not formed a position, executive director Lewis Shuler said. The Michigan ATV Association was not immediately available for comment.

There is currently no organized opposition to the legislation, officials said.

Steve


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ironically, our local township newsletter (Gladwin Co) warned that if the rules continued to be broken that they were threatening to close off county road opportunities to ORV usage.


----------

